# Residence Security Supervisor at Northeastern University.



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Shift Supervisor*
Northeastern University 
in Boston, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 07/27/2021

*Shift Supervisor

About Northeastern:*
We'd rather not say at this time, so stop asking. Sheesh. 

*About the Opportunity:*
The Residential Security Office serves Northeastern's residential community through providing customer service and access control for all on-campus housing. The Shift Supervisor plays an important role in the office, responsible for coordinating and overseeing regular shift operations in real-time, delegating tasks, and escalating incident response to appropriate University partners. This schedule for this position will be Fridays, Saturdays, and Sundays 11PM to 7AM.

*Responsibilities:*
Shift Supervisors serve as a contact point and customer service for people seeking University information or assistance. They must successfully complete a rigorous training process at the start of the position. Supervisors ensure the safety of all residents and guests through enforcing Residential Security Office and Northeastern policies and procedures. This includes actively coordinating and guiding Proctors across 40 unique stations through both telephone communication and on-site inspections, maintaining written records of all reported incidents and outcomes. Supervisors regularly interact with Northeastern University Police and Public Safety officers, Housing Services personnel, and other University Professional Staff, and contact NUPD and Professional Staff for assistance in relevant incidents and alarms. Supervisors will also be involved in administrative activity regarding disciplinary action, scheduling changes, and payroll issues.

*Qualifications:*

Work nights and weekends
Bachelor's Degree or equivalent work experience
Strong customer services skills
Organizational skills and extraordinary attention to detail
Ability to work in a fast-paced environment and collaborate within a team
Managing multiple competing situations in real-time
Cultural competency
*Salary Grade:*
09

*Additional Information:*
Northeastern University is an equal opportunity employer, seeking to recruit and support a broadly diverse community of faculty and staff. Northeastern values and celebrates diversity in all its forms and strives to foster an inclusive culture built on respect that affirms inter-group relations and builds cohesion.

All qualified applicants are encouraged to apply and will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, religion, color, national origin, age, sex, sexual orientation, disability status, or any other characteristic protected by applicable law.

To learn more about Northeastern University's commitment and support of diversity and inclusion, please see _www.northeastern.edu/diversity_.

*To apply, visit https://careers.pageuppeople.com/879/cw/en-us/job/507207*

jeid-01e3c64f9d581440b79d0c64d458ba0b








Northeastern is an Equal Opportunity/ Affirmative Action, Title IX educational institution and employer. Minorities, women, and persons with disabilities are strongly encouraged to apply.


----------

